

When Computers Go Wrong - yarapavan
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/features/363580/when-computers-go-wrong

======
cxy7z
I think that technophobes derive a great deal of their mistrust of technology
from real-world blunders such as these (and fictional ones like Wargames) not
realizing that "human error is normally the root cause for embarrassing
failures", as the author points out.

------
dholowiski
Every startup company should strive to never show up on a list like this.

